# which vic am i?



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

The all to difficult question of which vic could i be. I have posted on a few forums already and figured i would try here.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

So many poorly IDed vics so many hybrids about I kind of hope folk would learn do the research first buy em later when they know what they are getting esp if looking to breed. Without any idea then its guesswork for me. My best guess is hybrid (based on probablility) second guess is some sort of Astatotilapia caliptera or burtoni though by no means sure.  

All the best James


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> I kind of hope folk would learn do the research first buy em later when they know what they are getting esp if looking to breed.


True but to be fair, Dre bought them at a small size from a breeder he had confidence in (not me!), and they were identified by the breeder. Now that they've matured they don't look quite right to him, so he is seeking other opinions. Research would not have helped. I'm assuming that pictures of the adult breeeding pair were not provided to him.

I know what he bought them as, so I won't taint the guesses by jumping in here.

Kevin


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

pretty much what kevin said.

And i am going through the process again with 2 more vic species. I dont mind if they turn out not to be what i bought them as, as long as i am not paying 200$ a pair. ROFLS

I dont mind growing out fish to see how they turn out. It might be junk or a gem. But yea just wanted to see if anyone else recognized this fish elsewhere, thats all.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmm.... doesn't look like As. calliptera to me but rather more like a Hap sp "all red" or maybe a "red back scraper".

Those are just guesses though.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah I see one of those you get and do not turn out to be quite as expected. Apologies if I offended anyone.
Dunno for sure, had a better look. Colouration kind of looks a lot like Pundamilia sp. 'crimson tide' but egg spots seem out for that one maybe Pundamilia sp. "red flank" but colour out a bit for that one dunno if these are even being bred much anywhere.
For sure not ruling out Pundamilia sp. "crimson tide" (as mentioned above?) iether.

All the best James


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

To me it looks like a Hap. sp. "Ruby Green" "variant" but, it does not have enough red on the nose, forehead area. Thats tuff good luck


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

kinda looks like a kyoga flameback to me or something similar to that anyways.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

yea the lack of red is kinda the concern for me. I got it as a pund. sp red flank and so far the red is lacking. At first i thought it was due to the young age of the fish. But not that they are 3.5" and breeding i am starting to get worried.

The body shape and structure seem to fit but the color patter is more reminiscent of a xmas fulu. But the vertical stripes do fit with red flank and not fulu. So I am not sure what to think now but hoping that the color will fill out more. Also the stripes are not as prominent as i have seen in other red flanks.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Now that dreday has outed himself, I'll post my _Pundamilia_ sp. "Red Flank" picture right next to his for comparison.

















*My fish on the left...................................................................................................................................................................Dreday's fish on the right.*

Kevin


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

To be honest looks like the right fish to me. Just one is the sort of male you show to sell em (the best of the bunch) the one to the right the sort that the customer usually gets after growing on young.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree now that I've looked at it a dozen times!


----------



## CichlidStore (Apr 2, 2009)

kevinb always has the best fish......at least he takes the best care of them and it shows.

the male is showing a little more red. i will try to get a few more pics tomorrow.


----------

